
Show HN: Evaluating Computational Creativity - rcorcs
https://github.com/CreaPar/rd-creativity-metric-api
======
rcorcs
This repository implements the model proposed in the following paper:

[http://dx.doi.org/10.13140/RG.2.2.31622.78403](http://dx.doi.org/10.13140/RG.2.2.31622.78403)

